# C&C Ultimate Collection - Läuft Red Alert 2 Yuris Rache definitv unter Win7 64bit?



## kaisper (12. Oktober 2012)

*C&C Ultimate Collection - Läuft Red Alert 2 Yuris Rache definitv unter Win7 64bit?*

Hallo Forum,
mein Vater ist interessiert an der Collection, weil ja wie beschrieben alle Spiele unter Win7 fuktionieren sollen. Mit First Decade läuft das add-on leider nicht bei ihm und auch die anderen spiele Laufen eher schlecht als recht. Kann schon jemand bestätigen, dass alle Spiele einwandfrei funktionieren ???

Thx

Edit:
Mein Vater hat sich die Collection geholt und alle Spiele laufen einwandfrei! Lediglich gibt es auch hier die bekannte Avira Antivir Problematik wie auch damals mit BF3, dass einfach alles mögliche als Virus erkannt wird ^^


----------

